# Penedesenca



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I have been thinking about getting a small flock of Penedesencas and would like to know what y'all thought of the breed. My favorite color variety is wheaten. A few questions I have is, How dark do there eggs get on the Marans egg chart?, Are they hardy?, Do they take the heat well?, and are they friendly? Also, if anyone knows where I can get some of them at a decent price then let me know. I would need them to ship unless they lived somewhere around South GA. Thanks!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never heard of this breed so I checked it out on the feathersite.com . According to the site their first pullet egg is so dark its nearly black. The eggs will be dark drown. Not sure what they would rate on Marans chart since they are not marans. Here is a pic from the site. Also from what I read they were nearly exctinct in the 80's and are very hard to find. So good luck finding a reputable breeder of the true breed and getting a decent price.

Here is the link to the feathersite http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Penes/BRKPenes.html

Here is a breeder in Arkansas http://flyingafarm.com/poultry.html
\


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I have never heard of this breed so I checked it out on the feathersite.com . According to the site their first pullet egg is so dark its nearly black. The eggs will be dark drown. Not sure what they would rate on Marans chart since they are not marans. Here is a pic from the site. Also from what I read they were nearly exctinct in the 80's and are very hard to find. So good luck finding a reputable breeder of the true breed and getting a decent price.
> 
> Here is the link to the feathersite http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Penes/BRKPenes.html
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have been looking but never could find a good breeder that didn't charge a arm and a leg, lol. I did find one but the eggs were just as dark as a RIR's. I am trying to find some that lays the dark eggs.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

From what I just read - although they start as nearly black (the eggs), they lighten as the hen ages. Also, they are not happy with confinement, need to free range.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I thought they were like Marans and they started out dark and then lighten as she finishes her laying season and then she molts and then there dark again. I'm not sure though, I have never owned any before.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

OK this is my reference "Most widely recognized for its deep-brown egg color - the darkest of any breed - the hen's eggs are nearly black the first year of laying and become lighter as the years pass."


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

I had some and they were really wild. They didn't flock with the other chickens. I don't know how typical of the breed that is. Predators got mine before I got any eggs.

I haven't tried to get any more, because I would have to confine them, and I hear they do very poorly when confined.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

My reference also says they have the skills to survive in the wild, so... unless you get them used to Very good treats, they've got no reason to come home.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Perhaps it would be better to get them as eggs and use a favored broody hen, to help them develop slightly preferable behavior?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

ladycat said:


> I had some and they were really wild. They didn't flock with the other chickens. I don't know how typical of the breed that is. Predators got mine before I got any eggs.
> 
> I haven't tried to get any more, because I would have to confine them, and I hear they do very poorly when confined.


They are a flighty breed according to what I've read. I think I could keep them reasonably tame though.


----------



## enthusiast07 (Jul 27, 2013)

The breeder whose link is above has information on the breed and its egg laying. It states: "Unlike Marans, a Penedesenca hen's eggs do not lighten in color throughout the laying cycle. Eggs from the end of the year are just as gorgeous as eggs from early Spring". Of course they could be exaggerating a bit


----------

